# Cara's Op & Niamh's Shoulder



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi All

Apologies for the absence but it's been a crazy week.

Cara's spaying op went well, despite losing 0.5kg with the false pregnancy and some not very pleasant shaving rash and itching, I am pleased to say she got a good report from the vets today.

No cone of shame now, no baby grow needed unless she pays the wound too much attention and she has put on 200g ... yeah.

Little Niamh's shoulder has recovered well to the point she has enjoyed doggy day care today. Still only on short walks but planning to try them both on a little running around on the village recreation ground on saturday.

K xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am glad they are both doing so well. No cone is awesome!! I hope they heal up fast. I am sure this was a hard time for you.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear Benson's sister has had a poorly shoulder, what did she do to it hope she did not do too much damage to it, I also hope she is better behaved than Benson has been hopefully he will soon clam down and learn what no means but not holding my breath. Glad Cara has come through her op okay and things return to normal for you soon. Denise


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Denise

Niamh and Cara were playing chase and she ran into one of the court yard chairs - paw on one side and the rest of her on the other. Ouch!!

Niamh can sit, stand, do down, wait & stay granted with the help of smoked sausage. However her nickname says it all ... Welcome to "Tiny Taz" boy is she a handful. We can't wait for her to calm down either.

K xx


----------

